# Snowflake titanium SBGA211 SBGA011



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

My Snowflake arrived yesterday. It's a dream. What a watch. There are plenty of glowing reviews about the SBGA011/211 so I'll just ask a question:

Is there something like a Diashield coating on this "high-intensity" titanium?

I ask because, despite being different material, the MM300 SBDX017 and this SBGA211 feel like they have some sort of scratch-resistant layer on them. I know the MM does in fact have Diashield and since the Snowflake feels similar, I thought maybe it too has the coating.

Or maybe that's just how this titanium feels. Regardless, I can already tell that this is going to withstand fine abrasions better than most of my steel watches. And be lighter. And more accurate. And cooler.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Nope. Fortunately there is no diashield on the snowflake. Which is a good thing, given that diashield coated watches can't be refinished. GS does however manufacture their own special titanium alloy blend referred to as high intensity titanium.

Congratulations. Enjoy it in the very best of health.

This article exclusively dedicated to the snowflake by hodinkee is quite good:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-spring-drive-snowflake-review


----------



## ZeroApr (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks great with the brown strap - creates more contrast with the snow white dial. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Congratulations on your new watch! It is certainly one of the all time greats. Like it on the leather! I may have to try that....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankcheck (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm waiting for my blue strap. It's a masterpiece of its class. Enjoy with good health.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I am not usually drawn to the "dressier" design of watches, the closest of my collection being the SBGE001/015. But I do like the snowflake I must say. A very nice watch indeed, and I do like textured dials.

Berni


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

When I bought this last week at Topper there just happened to be two GS reps there that day. I was assured that the Snowflake could be refinished (in New Jersey "where the watchmaker can service everything except Spring Drive chronographs"). So this all lines up.

Another interesting note was that the Topper folks put a Snowflake in a mass spectrometer to see what the titanium alloy was. Aside from titanium the most common metal is vanadium.

The more you know.

Bonus pic











T1meout said:


> Nope. Fortunately there is no diashield on the snowflake. Which is a good thing, given that diashield coated watches can't be refinished. GS does however manufacture their own special titanium alloy blend referred to as high intensity titanium.
> 
> Congratulations. Enjoy it in the very best of health.
> 
> ...


----------



## s1gma (Jan 28, 2011)

The snow white dial is Gorgeous.

Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Definitely one of the best modern grand seikos to have in the collection. I'm just glad it's not a limited edition..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

I am so happy for you. I just got a black bay and my next grail is a GS. Enjoy the watch and post more photos! 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

Congrats on the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

YoureTerrific said:


> When I bought this last week at Topper there just happened to be two GS reps there that day. I was assured that the Snowflake could be refinished (in New Jersey "where the watchmaker can service everything except Spring Drive chronographs"). So this all lines up.
> 
> Another interesting note was that the Topper folks put a Snowflake in a mass spectrometer to see what the titanium alloy was. Aside from titanium the most common metal is vanadium.
> 
> ...


Something is wrong there. Generally zaratsu refinishing needs to be sent back to Japan. Even more so I feel, if the work needs to be done on a titanium case. Perhaps they were referring to just spot touch ups in NJ... In such a case, I wouldn't trust them to do it well anyway. The folks at Topper should especially be familiar with getting a zaratsu refinishing.

Interesting tidbit on the Vanadium.

Edit: Oh yes, their post does explain that Jersey can (attempt to) refinish, but admittedly not to zaratsu standard. I still say don't even bother having Mah Wah try it. Unless just "good enough" is good enough for you.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/zar...s-polishing-service-[update-2-5]-2371082.html


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks fantastic OP. I'm saving up for my own one and now that I see your photos, it makes me want to save up/consolidate more!


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Stunning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations. The Snowflake is amazing.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Wow, I'd never seen that thread. Very interesting and good of Rob to do the work.



bluedialer said:


> Edit: Oh yes, their post does explain that Jersey can (attempt to) refinish, but admittedly not to zaratsu standard.  I still say don't even bother having Mah Wah try it. Unless just "good enough" is good enough for you.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/zar...s-polishing-service-[update-2-5]-2371082.html


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats. Truly one of my favorite pieces, in particular how much I am not obsessed about the accuracy (compared to my lever escapement mechanicals) and just wear it, not to mention the 3 day PR is truly great for letting me wear other things in between


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just a question, OP. Where did you buy your snowflake from?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Just a question, OP. Where did you buy your snowflake from?


Ah blimey. Toppers. Just saw it


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Stunning watch. Gotta love Seiko High-Intensity Titanium.


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

I can't decide if I like the SBGA211 or the SBGA011 more. Personal preference aside, I think the SBGA011 will prove to be a good investment piece, since it became a classic and it's now discontinued.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

KFraz said:


> I can't decide if I like the SBGA211 or the SBGA011 more. Personal preference aside, I think the SBGA011 will prove to be a good investment piece, since it became a classic and it's now discontinued.


Hi There

Apologies for resurrection of an old thread. On the snowflake in particular I think the new dial is an improvement as it is cleaner looking, which is more in alignment with the nature of the watch.

I hope to be getting one of these soon!


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

I certainly respect your opinion on that and I see your point. But if you think at all about resale value, often our personal opinion doesn't matter as much as what most people think. If you prefer the new one, that's great. That means you have a lot of time to grab one, since they are still making them. But my guess is that 15 years from now we'll see first generation Snow flakes being sold at a premium claiming to be "the original" design. I may be wrong though, it's only a guess.


berni29 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Apologies for resurrection of an old thread. On the snowflake in particular I think the new dial is an improvement as it is cleaner looking, which is more in alignment with the nature of the watch.
> 
> I hope to be getting one of these soon!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, yes, you could certainly be right. I do have an SBGA029 and 231 and for those models do not have a clear favourite dial wise. I can see the attractions of both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the pleasure of trying on the SBGA211 a few months ago. I loved how it is so lightweight but still maintains a sense of being substantial. The finishing is amazing, dial and case. I will own one of these, it does seem to wear a little large for my 6.75 inch wrist however in rotation it will find its place.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

GS Titanium rocks.


----------



## cruisingyacht (Oct 17, 2019)

I have worn a titanium watch for 35 years (Breitling Aerospace Mk1) which, although a dull grey in comparo with Snowflake, is a lovely light scratchproof watch to wear. I have now had a Snowflake for six months and all I can say is that this watch takes time to understand, especially if you are used to 'showy' watches like Subs and Royal Oak / Nautilus. I've had Rolex watches (including Explorer Mk1 which was rubbish but wish I'd never sold! and OP two tone gold) but GS is truly a 'stealth' brand. At 60 I now realise that I wear this watch to impress myself, not others - and boy is it impressive. to really appreciate it you need a loupe. the finish is incredible. I do now have a couple of tiny scratches on the highly polished bezel, but it is standing up to daily wear extremely well. Even the bracelet, which underwhelmed me originally, is something that I now really appreciate with polishing and brushing that are exquisite and understated.
My only criticism is that - with my old eyes - it can sometimes be difficult to read in low light. And with a fairly ordinary calibre finishing I wonder on the wisdom of the transparent case back. The watch would be even lighter if GS did away with the rear crystal.
Finally, as for 'investment' - that's not a consideration for me. 30 years ago I sold an Explorer that would be worth tens of thousands of dollars today. I sold it because it was not good at keeping time, and had a rubbish bracelet. SBGA211 brings me more pleasure than any Rolex ever did, and part of that is simply because it's Japanese, not Swiss.


----------



## ugo-daniele (May 14, 2018)

Stunning. Congratulations 😊


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

I am planning to add the Snowflake in coming weeks. On a YouTube video someone said the titanium gets dirty with finger prints. And leave marks that is hard to clean. Either way I have already set my minds to it. Any words of wisdom from owners or previous owners?


----------



## dealta66 (Oct 6, 2019)

md2010 said:


> I am planning to add the Snowflake in coming weeks. On a YouTube video someone said the titanium gets dirty with finger prints. And leave marks that is hard to clean. Either way I have already set my minds to it. Any words of wisdom from owners or previous owners?


Just a bit of water and microfiber cloth will take it right off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

That snowflake is one of my grail watch


----------



## CamMielbye (Dec 9, 2020)

@YoureTerrific perfect choice for the leather strap, do you have a link to that exact one? I haven't yet found what that style is called.


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

love my snowflake for its looks but also for its gliding hand,


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Watching the incredible @YoureTerrific YT video(s) and commentary about the Snowflake, I was pushed over the edge and made the buy. Can't say I regret it. It's art and science, in a beautiful package.


----------

